# Stabilizer ?



## snoopy84 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hope this is the right place for this question? Is there a ratio one needs to follow to get the weight set on stabilizers to find a starting point? My example will would be 1oz on front bar to 1oz. on back bar or should it be more 1to2,1to3..Please someone help.thanks


----------



## showard321 (Feb 11, 2011)

1 to 2.5 is a good starting point for me when setting up a new bow. Length of front bar x weight then divide that number by length of back bar gives you a good starting weight for back bar.


----------



## snoopy84 (Nov 5, 2014)

Ok thanks I had no idea where to start


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

no one is built the same..with that in mind i think the ratio is useless.the longer the rod the less weight you will need. i would add enough weight till you feel the resistance. watch your float. then SLOWLY add more weight till the float is very small.


----------



## Roy49 (Jan 26, 2009)

Snoop,
I'm not a coach, but GRIV has an excellent post on his website that has a lot of great info on how to get started. 
Google- Stabilizers, Balance, and Bows - Oh My and you will find it.


----------



## snoopy84 (Nov 5, 2014)

thanks will take a look at if for sure


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

https://rcrchery.wordpress.com/2014/07/06/balancing-act/

This method will allow you to find your ratio and bar positioning.


----------



## MeloBow (Feb 9, 2016)

Roy49 said:


> Snoop,
> I'm not a coach, but GRIV has an excellent post on his website that has a lot of great info on how to get started.
> Google- Stabilizers, Balance, and Bows - Oh My and you will find it.


Found it, and this was an excellent explanation! Thank you!


----------



## MeloBow (Feb 9, 2016)

RCR_III said:


> https://rcrchery.wordpress.com/2014/07/06/balancing-act/
> 
> This method will allow you to find your ratio and bar positioning.


Followed this as well, and it lead to some great videos on float patterns! 

https://youtu.be/yjQGT4NDIDc


----------



## Mathews970 (Jan 3, 2016)

Personally I run a 1-3ish ratio. Many run heavier and lighter. I would start 1-3 and then start playing with it and see where it sets level and holds best. All personal preference


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Glad it helped you!


MeloBow said:


> Followed this as well, and it lead to some great videos on float patterns!
> 
> https://youtu.be/yjQGT4NDIDc


----------



## snoopy84 (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes it was very helpful thanks to all who responded I needed a starting point.


----------

